# Looking for a good 80-100mile ride VA, WV, TN, KY, etc..



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

Howdy, 

During my vacation in September I will be in between Ft. Wayne IN and Boone NC for a couple of days. Does anyone know a good place to ride (maybe a club's website with maps or something) in the area in between Indiana, Ohio and North Carolina ?

I will be in NC to ride anyway so the Blue Ridge is less interesting.

Any rolling hills will be welcome. 

THANKS in advance.


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

For southwest VA riding, visit my collegiate team's site, and click on "where to ride." http://filebox.vt.edu/org/cycling/. Ample maps, cues and profiles.


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

AllUpHill said:


> For southwest VA riding, visit my collegiate team's site, and click on "where to ride." http://filebox.vt.edu/org/cycling/. Ample maps, cues and profiles.


Excellent ! 

Will probably visit the area for a couple of days and the rides look great !

"Lowman's Ferry" looks like a challenge... 

Thanks, man !


----------



## clippard (Dec 31, 2002)

*another great ride*



LSchoux said:


> Howdy,
> 
> During my vacation in September I will be in between Ft. Wayne IN and Boone NC for a couple of days. Does anyone know a good place to ride (maybe a club's website with maps or something) in the area in between Indiana, Ohio and North Carolina ?
> 
> ...



Check out the Natchez Trace National Parkway starting at its northern terminus in Nashville, TN. http://www.nps.gov/natr/

Great hills, beautiful scenery, plus you can do the tourist thing in Nashvegas.

Best,

Cliff


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

Lowman's ferry is super nice -- I live right on the route. Let me know when you'll be in the area and i can try to join you. Email me by clicking the webmaster link at the bottom of the team page. If you need some good rides in western NC also, I went down there for a week in July ... there's no end of wicked-good rides down there I can tell you about.


----------



## wonderdog (Apr 26, 2002)

*Johnson City, TN*

Check out these rides a bit closer to Boone. Excellent riding and note that the left side is "flat" riding while the right side is mountainous. Bring your climbing gears, for sure.

http://bergg.etsu.edu/tcrc/CueSheets.HTM

Eric


----------



## jppe (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bridge to Bridge*

If it fits in your schedule, you need to join us for The Bridge to Bridge ride on Sept 19. It is a mountain century and starts in Lenoir and finishes at the top of Grandfather Mtn. It's the only day of the year you can cycle on Grandfather. The ride is 102 miles with about 10,000 ft of climbing and very well supported. The eature climb is on Hwy 181 and is 13 miles that starts at the 50 mile mark in the ride. The other noteworthy climb is the 2 miles up Grandfather itself. 

I met a fellow on a few rides in NC/SC that could probably give you some excellent loops around Boone. Try emailing [email protected]-his name is Don and is a super guy.

Enjoy the cycling in the area. It is as good as it gets.


----------

